# Lake Trasimeno in January 2011



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Can anyone recommend an open all year site for next January or an aire or similar on the lake?

Thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

I think there is a Sosta nearby and from memory a campsite in neary Chiusi that is open all year round. I cannot remember the name of the latter but if you log onto www.google.it and type "camping trasimeno" or "camping chiusi" you should get better results that using Google UK

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Trasimeno in January*

 Ciao, I'm afraid all the campsites I know around Trasimeno are closed in the winter. You will find plenty of soste (aires) at Castiglione del Lago, and also a good one at Passignano sul Trasimeno on the lake front. If you are stuck, follow Russell's suggestion and also have a look at
www.camping.it
www.camperonline.com

Within striking distance of Trasimeno there is a very good sosta at Orvieto, with facilties such as EHU, hot showers, toilets, dishwashing facilities and very friendly folk.

There is an all year round camspsite, and a good sosta, at Assisi.
Don't be too surpised if you find snow/cold weather.
saluti,
eddied,


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

We have just come back from Italy and on the way down to Pompeii we stayed at Castiglione del Lago, open all year and right on the lake.
43 07'25 N 
12 03'0 E
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

We stayed on this camp site in the summer:

http://www.listro-camping.co.uk/index_uk.php

Don't know if they are open in winter though.

In 12 weeks abroad this was the place I stayed at the longest (9 nights). I camped right on the lakeside (no marked pitches here). Beautifully peaceful and Castiglione del Lago is a lovely town. Within the castle walls are several interesting shops and fine restaurants. again, though, don't know what would be open in Winter.

The fees in June were very reasonable At about £7.80 per night for myself as a single traveller.

I did notice some wild camping going on on the other side of the castle near the ferry.

Hope this is of use,

Jed


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

jedi said:


> We stayed on this camp site in the summer:
> 
> http://www.listro-camping.co.uk/index_uk.php
> 
> ...


Thanks for this - I will check it out


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

stopped here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1483


----------

